# Hoyt Pro staff, VS. Mathews Pro staff



## AKRuss

I'm not familiar with either pro staff but Hoyt would, of course, have a lot of recurve shooters ...


----------



## tazhunter0

Harperman said:


> I was checking out the Pro staff on the Mathews website....I was thinking that Mathews seems to have ALOT more Finger shooters on Their Pro staff, than Hoyt....I wonder if anyone knows how many Finger shooters that Hoyt has on Pro staff, and how many Finger shooters are on Mathews Pro staff?....I would think that Martin has a few, since the Scepter series is regarded by many to be an excellent Finger shooting bow, as well.....Jim


Sent email to PSE asking for info from one of there Pro Finger shooters and they informed me that they did not have any. I know Mathews has some but have no idea about Hoyt or atleast some that are shooting compounds.

Chris


----------



## NeilM

tazhunter0 said:


> Sent email to PSE asking for info from one of there Pro Finger shooters and they informed me that they did not have any.
> 
> Chris


Given that the Moneymaker is one of the few modern design finger bows, I think that is a sad reflection of their pro-staff team. I also wonder about Martin, as the 2010 Scepter has now become a shorter ata bow.


----------



## Harperman

tazhunter0 said:


> Sent email to PSE asking for info from one of there Pro Finger shooters and they informed me that they did not have any. I know Mathews has some but have no idea about Hoyt or atleast some that are shooting compounds.
> 
> Chris


..Chris, I'd think that if an archer shot a Moneymaker, and started winning/placing well at the bigger shoots, that PSE would consider putting them on Pro Staff...it looks to me that about half of Mathews Pro staff are on the "Hunting" Pro staff...This is kinda silly to me, but that's a whole 'nuther can of worms.....L.O.L.....Take care....Harperman


----------



## tazhunter0

I think the same thing. I shoot a MMX and will be shooting it for indoor spot. Tuning is the only hassle that I get with the bow but it will shoot. Getting everything worked out with it shooting my Victory X-killers. Its a slow process.

Chris


----------



## Harperman

tazhunter0 said:


> I think the same thing. I shoot a MMX and will be shooting it for indoor spot. Tuning is the only hassle that I get with the bow but it will shoot. Getting everything worked out with it shooting my Victory X-killers. Its a slow process.
> 
> Chris


.........Chris....I shot Fingers, and release with my Moneymakers...I thought that they were pretty easily tuned, but then again, I wasnt shooting fat shafts.....Both of mine had the LF cams...So, I tuned them like a Hoyt, since both cams are Cam 1/2 Hybrids....I've heard of archers having some tuning issues with the PSE bows, if they used the "+" or "-" post settings...P.M. Me if You think that I can help You out....Take care......Jim


----------



## ia bhtr

Harperman said:


> I was checking out the Pro staff on the Mathews website....I was thinking that Mathews seems to have ALOT more Finger shooters on Their Pro staff, than Hoyt....I wonder if anyone knows how many Finger shooters that Hoyt has on Pro staff, and how many Finger shooters are on Mathews Pro staff?....I would think that Martin has a few, since the Scepter series is regarded by many to be an excellent Finger shooting bow, as well.....Jim


Hi Jim , I believe you are correct on the Hoyt staff vs Mathews staff #s , visitng with guys on both staffs on several occasions , seems like it is much easier to get on board with Mathews than Hoyt , and , for the finger flingers , Mathews has a much better contingency program , some of the Mathews shooters that I have visited with said the money thing was one of the driving factors in shooting the Mathews line vs another manufacturer ........ unless my shooting catches lightning in a bottle , I wont ever have to worry about contingecy $$$


----------



## Fingershooter39

I dont know about getting on Mathews Pro Staff i was shooting M.B.F class last year and won all of the southern I.B.O shoots .And i won all of I.B.O National Triple Crowns and was National Champion placed 4 in the world shoot.Won 6 shoots in a row with a Mathews bow i sent them a resume' and they sent me a letter telling me i had to complete a full series of shoots like the I.B.O or A.S.A and they turned me down....I know people that are on there pro shooting staff that has never won a national shoot .But they are friends with or a bubby of a Mathews Pro it is all a buddy system...I am saying that there is alot of pro shooters that shoundnt be on there staff not saying i should.. But there is people out there that belong on there before they do that has won alot more with there bows...I had 9 Mathews bows i have sold all of them i have friends that had Mathews bows they all sold there bows i will never own another one.....I dont know what it takes to be on there Pro STAFF but winning 6 national shoots in a row and I.B.O national champion is not good enough...I have won other natioal shoots with there bows in other class with all of that the answer was No..........So does any one know how to get on there staff?........If so i wish you all the luck .....


----------



## 2fingers

The best way to get on either hoyt or mathews staff is to start at the local pro shop(shops get shooter bows based on sales) and get a shooting staff position and then try 2 move up.


----------



## Fingershooter39

I was a staff shooter for a archery shop last year for mathews and the year before that i was on hoyts national staff.......I dont think that even works they wont you to keep saleing bows for them and they just keep you hanging.....They are getting what they wont from you i just think mathews has the big head they have more of a shooting pro staff then any other bow company out there..........They try to sign all the best shooters so they can keep there name on top but i think that there bows are not on top as much as people think......Hoyt has really won more then mathews every has and they dont even have as many pro shooters as mathews.........Bowtec has come a long why in there bow line and you see alot of people shooting them at the national shoots......I have a friend that won the world in M.B.O class i shoot with him every weekend he was shooting a Bowtec when he won they payed himm 800.00 dollars....If my friend was shooting a mathews he would have got 0 nothing at all ......Mathews only has people shooting for shops so you can keep saleing there bows for them the pro shooter i know didnt get on because they was shooting for a shop.....My hole thing is if you are shooting a mathews and going to try geting on there staff you would have a better chance in winning the lottery.........


----------



## Beastmaster

Fingershooter39 said:


> I dont know about getting on Mathews Pro Staff i was shooting M.B.F class last year and won all of the southern I.B.O shoots .And i won all of I.B.O National Triple Crowns and was National Champion placed 4 in the world shoot.Won 6 shoots in a row with a Mathews bow i sent them a resume' and they sent me a letter telling me i had to complete a full series of shoots like the I.B.O or A.S.A and they turned me down....I know people that are on there pro shooting staff that has never won a national shoot .But they are friends with or a bubby of a Mathews Pro it is all a buddy system...I am saying that there is alot of pro shooters that shoundnt be on there staff not saying i should.. But there is people out there that belong on there before they do that has won alot more with there bows...I had 9 Mathews bows i have sold all of them i have friends that had Mathews bows they all sold there bows i will never own another one.....I dont know what it takes to be on there Pro STAFF but winning 6 national shoots in a row and I.B.O national champion is not good enough...I have won other natioal shoots with there bows in other class with all of that the answer was No..........So does any one know how to get on there staff?........If so i wish you all the luck .....


Another AT'er here by the name of 3DGal had a similar situation like yours. She won a world and national championship, applied for a position with Bowtech, and got turned down (multiple times, if I recall).

-Steve


----------



## Fingershooter39

Yes i remember that i dont understand these bow companys at all if you have some one out there winning these kinds of shoots why wouldnt you put them on as a pro shooter............I would they are out there winning with your bow and helping the company sale bows i just think it wrong........Its not the pros out there saleing the bows for theses companys... It is people like use out here shoot on local 3d ranges that sale the bows for them.....People out here that just shoot for hunting that shoot these local clubs and 3d ranges ....Dont care or dont even know the name of the pro shooters out there they are seeing us shooting these bows .......And if we are shooting good with it they come and ask us about the bow and what we think of it....So what we tell them about the bows we are shooting is how these companys sale as many bows as they do......There are more hunters out there them 3d shooters by far they are the ones that make or break these companys......


----------



## bowhunterjohn

*Agree*

I couldn't agree with Fingershooter39 more. Look at all the pros on Mathews web site, there are a lot that haven't won anything and I personally have been around some that haven't won anything, placed anywhere, and don't even have a good personality to promote their bows. Some how they are getting free bows in the mail. But if you have a TV show you are in, if you are an archery writer you are in. All I have to say is good luck selling the new Waffle bow mathews because I have been at the national shoots for the past 10 years and in the past when you looked around at all the shooters there were mostly Mathews and a few Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, ect. Now when you go to a shoot other than the Pro class you see very few mathews and a lot of PSE, Hoyt, Elite, Bowtech, and Athens. I believe that the new slogan that mathews will be coming out with is "mathews, they caught us, they passed us, so we'll come out with the waffle bow"?? And before all the mathews fans start bashing me realize I have shot mathews bows for over 10 years now, I also had some good finishes and put in for the staff and got the generic turn down letter and I have better finishes than some of the people on the pro staff and I am a very very good at promoting archery products. I switched to another bow company and now I realize that mathews bows aren't a bit better than PSE, Hoyt, Bowtech, Elite, and the list goes on. Good luck to the Waffle bow!! Ha!


----------



## Harperman

I'd like to say that the reason for my original post was not to stir anyone up, or make this a Mathews VS. any other bow thread, I was just wondering if the Mathews Pro staff had more Finger shooters , because Mathews bows are for one reason or another better Finger bows for 3-D, or because Mathews just allowed more Archers that shoot Fingers on Their Pro Staff...I know one Mathews Pro staffer that shoots Fingers, and another Pro staffer (release shooter) used to shoot at the shop that I go to...Both of these fella's are accomplished Archers...To be honest, I'm not looking to get on any bow company's Pro staff, because I'm too lazy to do what it takes to be competitive at that level, I dont want to be forced to shoot a 3-D, or Indoor shoot that I dont want to shoot, and I dont want to be Married to one bow company.....All of this means nothing, of course, simply because I'm not a very good shot with a bow in the first place!....L.O.L...I do love shooting a bow, but I'm NOT "Naturally Talented"....I work very hard just to be "Mediocre" on a good day...L.O.L...I also enjoy tuning/tweeking on bows as much as I enjoy shooting them....Some guys drive the race car, some guys wrench on it for the driver...Pass me the bow square, and the Allen wrenches, Please!....L.O.L......Take care........Jim


----------



## NeilM

What does being a team pro-shooter involve?

I don't think we have such a thing over here, at least not in 3D and Field. There are a few folks who get a little support from their local shop a couple of which list 'team shooters', but that's about it.


----------



## DDSHOOTER

NeilM said:


> What does being a team pro-shooter involve?
> 
> I don't think we have such a thing over here, at least not in 3D and Field. There are a few folks who get a little support from their local shop a couple of which list 'team shooters', but that's about it.


Over here it means a free bow ever year. Or in the shop shooter case a 50% discount (if you get picked, by the rep/owner). I'm with Jim on this one. Don't care to shoot for anyone. Don't want to work any shoots or attend if i don't want too. My wife even asked me when will I start winning money! LOL. I told her "Don't count on it, keep working". I do this to support my habit! For me to get Pro, I would need to quit my job and work full time at shooting my bow (she thinks I do that to much anyway). End of discussion. lol. dd


----------



## nitrobow

*waffle bow lol*

thats a good one bowhunterjohn wonder if they'll offer that bow in blueberry cause blueberry waffles are better than regular waffles


----------



## NeilM

DDSHOOTER said:


> Over here it means a free bow ever year. Or in the shop shooter case a 50% discount (if you get picked, by the rep/owner). I'm with Jim on this one. Don't care to shoot for anyone. Don't want to work any shoots or attend if i don't want too. My wife even asked me when will I start winning money! LOL. I told her "Don't count on it, keep working". I do this to support my habit! For me to get Pro, I would need to quit my job and work full time at shooting my bow (she thinks I do that to much anyway). End of discussion. lol. dd


Well, I guess that description would fit some of the top FITA / Olympic archers over here, but certainly no one who shoots 3D or Field could be considered a pro, although a few folk get some extra 'shop discount' as they are regular winners or are pretty visible on the scene.


----------



## bowhunterjohn

*blueberry*

Blueberry is my favorite!!


----------

